# Classical Music on Youtube



## RBrittain

Perhaps not the most 'couth' place to listen to classical music, but lately I've been doing quite a bit of it - partly through laziness and partly because it's a lot cheaper than constantly buying new CDs! 

There is really a lot of range, with some wonderful performances on there. You sort of have to know what you're looking for, but if you aren't quite sure, then I would recommend exploring some of these channels:

*ClassicalMusicOnly*

Link: http://www.youtube.com/classicalmusiconly

This seems to be the most popular channel, with over 30 million upload views. 138 uploads to choose from, mostly big hits. This is the place to go to if you just want to browse some great classics. Here is one example.

*The Garden of Harmony*

Link: http://www.youtube.com/HARMONICO101

Fantastic channel, with 728 uploads to choose from. Loads of Vivaldi and Bach, but not only Baroque. This recording of Beethoven 5: II is perhaps the best I've ever heard.

*Laergoth*

Link: http://www.youtube.com/laergoth

Lovely channel. I've enjoyed every piece I've listened to on here. Wide range of composers without specialising in any one thing, though I suppose it's mostly the Romantics. This is a wonderful bit of Wagner.

*TheWickedNorth*

Link: http://www.youtube.com/TheWickedNorth

Lots of good stuff on here (149 uploads). I have found that the quality of recordings are in general not as good as the other three, but it's well worth a browse. Example.


----------



## Aramis

Hexameron! Amazing source of piano music from all it's periods, Alkan, Roslavets and all the others are there:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Hexameron

Epogodus: mostly modern music

http://www.youtube.com/user/Epogdous

Ofip: channel of my city's philharmonic, a lot of music (often rare) in audio-video performances, new are uploaded weekly:

http://www.youtube.com/user/oifp


----------



## RBrittain

Thanks for those, Aramis.

I should add that Laergoth seems to be uploading the full set of Bruckner symphonies, which is pretty cool (currently 2, 3, 4, 6 and 7 available, some of them added yesterday, so probably more to come).


----------



## emiellucifuge

Check out the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestras channel, they often upload full concerts.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the link, dude!

Martin


----------



## LordBlackudder

Orchestral

http://www.youtube.com/user/VGOOnline
http://www.youtube.com/user/dimix86
http://www.youtube.com/user/Furyxx

VGOOnline have some really unique arrangements and they really rock when they perform.

dimix has videos by the eminence symphony orchestra founded by Hiroaki Yura.

furyxx is a duo of violin and piano. they make their own arrangements and perform exquisitely.

Piano

http://www.youtube.com/user/RigorMortis999
http://www.youtube.com/user/pianoYN
http://www.youtube.com/user/Faint1pulse

RigorMortis is one of the best pianists ive seen on youtube. Not only can he play but he arranges the music too.

I found pianoyn due to his performance of The Prelude. The best I have seen.

FaintPulse has performed some awesome battle music.


----------



## mikkykitten

seeing as your talking about You Tube...my first post and request is in that subject.

could anybody please identify the name of the piano solo being played at the start of the advert for a phone
on the following link...thanks people...






im sure ive heard it within the last 12 months in a film..but ive so many films!!....ive searched hi n low but its hard
to track down hence my request here..

Mikky


----------



## emiellucifuge

http://www.youtube.com/user/avroklassiek#p/u/20/4vMMdBHjje0


----------



## tdc

emiellucifuge said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/avroklassiek#p/u/20/4vMMdBHjje0


Awesome channel, thanks


----------



## arturs86

http://www.youtube.com/user/minimalisminmusic

This user has a really nice collection of all kind of minimalism music. I like this guy


----------



## Martin E

I'm fairly new to classical music and have been investigating it on youtube to find what I like. However, recently one of the channels I was viewing was taken down and another has had almost all of its content removed. I know that copyright issues was the problem in at least one of these cases but my sense is that copyright is being enforced more and more on youtube nowadays and that it is only a matter of time before a lot of the best classical music will be removed from youtube because it infringes copyright. Of course where private individuals post up their own performances it is not a problem but these are usually of less high quality than professional performances so it becomes difficult to judge if you like or dislike a composition because of how it was composed or how it was performed.


----------



## otterhouse

My channel primarily contains out of copyright LP's:

http://www.youtube.com/user/otterhouse

An other channel I manage for a friend is:

http://www.youtube.com/user/pgclassical

Note that there is no upload limit in time anymore, so you can now post movies of 30 minutes...

Other interesting channels:
http://www.youtube.com/user/WatchBlueSkies
http://www.youtube.com/user/Esmeraldaviolin
http://www.youtube.com/user/radio4forum

Greetings,
Rolf


----------



## RBrittain




----------



## Webernite

I'll link to specific videos, but the point is to check out the channels:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLAqVxpNGRo#t=4s (tons of live recordings by Gould here)
hhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4PcqmfPiOI
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVc3plB7ic8#t=7s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNS7iUIGNgs#t=8s












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLntj6cj0X8#t=5




 ("bad orchestration"? where?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yFuSrj4Zlo#t=3s (...only the beginning is relevant)
http://www.youtube.com/user/IlaryRhineKlange#p/c/525D4382F38292D6/0/2Avt5jJxRs4

That should do for now.


----------

